# If you are bored... Wind = Sticks + Gorilla Cart = Fire...Oddly Satisfying?



## Suburbia Dad (Nov 17, 2020)

If you're bored, like I am, then this is for you.

We've had a lot of wind in the Midwest in the last week or so. I live amongst many trees. If you have lots of trees, you know what heavy wind means... sticks. Everywhere.

I made a video on collecting sticks with my Gorilla Cart. I make a fire to finish them off. To me, it is very satisfying. Here you go...

Wind = Sticks + Gorilla Cart = Fire... Oddly Satisfying?

https://youtu.be/r8XEmKbNrHo

If you like what I'm doing, subscribe and hit the like button. Thank you!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL, you reminded me I have to put in a fire pit!

Better yet, yours looks egg-zacklee the size I need to aim for! 

Your yard and esp that grass are ROCKIN'! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suburbia Dad said:


> If you're bored, like I am, then this is for you.
> 
> We've had a lot of wind in the Midwest in the last week or so. I live amongst many trees. If you have lots of trees, you know what heavy wind means... sticks. Everywhere.
> 
> ...


Check your PM, please.


----------

